# Jet Powered Bike. Volunteers needed for the handlebar and front fender seat.



## Goldenrod (Aug 7, 2020)

I need to get beef in front of me when I build and road test this design.  No hands have gone up so.  Nominations are now open.

https://journal.classiccars.com/202...fe06debcc116b16358d5485884e2f31e6019a0d26c8b0


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2021)

That is totally insane! So much so fast can happen you wouldn't have a chance. I bet he was wearing a diaper. LMAO


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 13, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> I need to get beef in front of me when I build and road test this design.  No hands have gone up so.  Nominations are now open.
> 
> https://journal.classiccars.com/202...fe06debcc116b16358d5485884e2f31e6019a0d26c8b0




bump


----------



## Oilit (Jul 14, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> bump



You might go by the local meat packer and buy a side of beef, or have it donated. The guts will already be removed, which will make less mess if deployed.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 14, 2021)

Those foreigner fellas are fantastic!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 14, 2021)

I don't think the second video is real.  But if it's on the intertubes it has to real, doesn't it?


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jul 16, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> I need to get beef in front of me when I build and road test this design.  No hands have gone up so.  Nominations are now open.
> 
> https://journal.classiccars.com/202...fe06debcc116b16358d5485884e2f31e6019a0d26c8b0



Which Ferrari? I saw the bike flying*!* Oh the red thing after him*!_ wow very fast bike!*_


----------



## Hukah (Aug 16, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> I need to get beef in front of me when I build and road test this design.  No hands have gone up so.  Nominations are now open.
> 
> https://journal.classiccars.com/202...fe06debcc116b16358d5485884e2f31e6019a0d26c8b0



Oh hell yes count me in.
You supplying the Thorazine right?


----------



## 1motime (Aug 17, 2021)

Once again.  When doing what you love can't ask for more









						Francois Gissy, The Frenchman Known For His Incredible Homebuilt
					

In bad news, Francois Gissy, The Frenchman Known For His Incredible Homebuilt Rockets Has Died. Gissy suffered a high speed crash in testing and was killed.




					bangshift.com


----------

